# [OT] Jaki klient poczty

## arek.k

Do tej pory nie miałem potrzeby korzystania z graficznych klientów poczty e-mail na linuksie (pine, mutt).

NIestety (lub stety) muszę wybrać jednego z graficznych klientów.

Potrzebuję opinii, które pomogą mi wybrać: kmail, Thunderbird, gmail, czy może jeszcze inny?

----------

## nbvcxz

opera   :Laughing:  a tak poważnie to thunderbird

----------

## keman

huh, IMO najlepszy z wymienionych przez Ciebie jest kmail - tak przyjemnego klienta pocztowego jeszcze nie widziałem  :Wink: 

Mnie jednak on odstrasza liczba zależności kde (chyba ze na samo kde przejde  :Smile:  )

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Wink: 

----------

## spiker

warto jeszcze wspomnieć o evolution - b dobry programik.

----------

## Eeeyeore

Oj zaczynasz swieta wojne o wyzszosci klientow poczty czyli swiat bozego narodzenia nad halloween.

Ja w pracy robie tak, odpalam po kolei :

- Tu jest: Opera, Thunderbird, KDE-mail, ktory sie najbardziej podoba?

- No ten z ptaszkiem....

- Dobrze konfigurujemy thunderbirda

 :Very Happy: 

I po sprawie

----------

## psycepa

sylpheed-claws -> szybki, lekki i przyjemny  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Jak masz konto Gmail to nie potrzebujesz klienta. Firefox i skrypty Gmaila wszystko za Ciebie załatwią. Jest nawet wtyczka do FF powiadamiająca Cię o nowej poczcie. Używam tego melanżu od jakiegoś czasu, fajna rzecz.

Nawiasem mówiąc to chyba sobie wreszcie porządnie ustawię ssmpt i zapodam mutta  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gogiel

Najlepszy to Thunderbird.

KMail tez dosyc dobry, o ile nie chce wysylac wiadomosci HTML.

----------

## keman

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Jak masz konto Gmail to nie potrzebujesz klienta. Firefox i skrypty Gmaila wszystko za Ciebie załatwią. Jest nawet wtyczka do FF powiadamiająca Cię o nowej poczcie. Używam tego melanżu od jakiegoś czasu, fajna rzecz.
> 
> Nawiasem mówiąc to chyba sobie wreszcie porządnie ustawię ssmpt i zapodam mutta 

 

Ja walcze z muttem, jednak dostaje codziennie sporo maili, które odbieram z kilku kont, wiec w muttcie nie za wygodnie mi sie to wszystko przeglada.

Mimo to, poradnik arsena okazał sie bardzo przydatny, np. mutt-sidebar - luksus  :Wink: 

[ot]@Gogiel Dlaczego zmieniłeś avantar  :Question:   :Wink: 

Jak widziałem tamten, za kazdym razem sie smiałem  :Laughing:   :Wink:  [/ot] 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Gogiel

 *keman wrote:*   

> [ot]@Gogiel Dlaczego zmieniłeś avantar  
> 
> Jak widziałem tamten, za kazdym razem sie smiałem   [/ot] 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, waluigi

 

Bo stwierdzilem, ze Rysiu jest za malo evil.

A jezeli tak Ci brakuje Rysia to prosze: http://www.rysiekzklanu.prv.pl/

----------

## qermit

Ja używam klienta opery (łatwo się przenosi profil na inne kompy), ale opera co jakiś czas mi się poprostu wyłącza <ZONK>.

Dawniej używałem thunderbirda (ale za długo się włączał), na serwerze natomiast korzystam z pine'a.

----------

## lazy_bum

Używam sylpheed-claws (szczerze mówiąc to go nie polecam...), chociaż od dawna mam się przestawić na mutt'a, ale jakoś mi nie idzie...

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Jak masz konto Gmail to nie potrzebujesz klienta. Firefox i skrypty Gmaila wszystko za Ciebie załatwią. Jest nawet wtyczka do FF powiadamiająca Cię o nowej poczcie. Używam tego melanżu od jakiegoś czasu, fajna rzecz.

 

http://www.gmail-is-too-creepy.com/

----------

## endel

jak jeszcze uzywalem klienta poczty byl to Sylpheed Claws - szybki, duze mozliwosci konfiguracji

polecam tez elmo - dobry konsolowy klient poczty made in poland, interface podobny do tego z graficznych klientow (ncurses)

----------

## BeteNoire

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> http://www.gmail-is-too-creepy.com/

 

[OT] a nie sądzisz, że amerykanie mają paranoję na punkcie prywatności i szpiegowania ich przez agencje rządowe? Jeśli nie wierzyć w respektowanie prywatności przez Gmail to dlaczego wierzyć w pełne spamu Onet, o2, Interia etc, etc...? Albo dlaczego wierzyć, że admini sieci uczelnianych czy urzędowych nie czytają Twoich maili? A jeśli nie wierzyć nikomu to w jaki sposób przesyłać i odbierać swoją pocztę? [/OT]

----------

## pmz

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> A jeśli nie wierzyć nikomu to w jaki sposób przesyłać i odbierać swoją pocztę?

 

Korzystając z gpg? ;-P

BPNMSP

----------

## BeteNoire

No tak, a jako MTA używajmy gołębi pocztowych   :Twisted Evil: 

Chodziło mi oczywiście o serwer transportujący pocztę a nie sposób w jaki ona jest transportowana - szyfrowana czy nie...

----------

## skiera

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bo stwierdzilem, ze Rysiu jest za malo evil.
> 
> 

 

Ja nie wiem co może być bardziej evil od Rysia  :Wink: 

----------

## totencham

 *skiera wrote:*   

>  *Gogiel wrote:*   
> 
> Bo stwierdzilem, ze Rysiu jest za malo evil.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Chuck Norris

----------

## Gogiel

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *skiera wrote:*    *Gogiel wrote:*   
> 
> Bo stwierdzilem, ze Rysiu jest za malo evil.
> 
>  
> ...

 

http://hades.ds1.agh.edu.pl/~pkaczmar/CzakNoris/

----------

## chojny

osobiscie uzywam kmaila, ale dla mnie ma jedna wade, nie mozna ustawic 2 kont do wysylania, trzeba zmieniac w ustawieniach jesli chce sie wyslac z tego 2. gdyby byla opcja "wyslij za pomoca" to wszystko by bylo ok.

[OT] rysiu jest najstarszniejszy ze strasznych, slyszalem ze jest jednym z jezdzcow apokalipsy;) 

gogiel: genialne:D

o boze, siedzie i placze ze smiechu

[/OT]

----------

## yonami

jest - opcja nazywa sie "transporty". robisz profile transportów i juh

----------

## chojny

 *yonami wrote:*   

> jest - opcja nazywa sie "transporty". robisz profile transportów i juh

 

 :Embarassed:  faktycznie - kmail jest idealny;)

----------

## martin.k

To ja dodam 12 groszy od siebie  :Smile: 

Stanowczo Thunderbird  :Smile: 

Używam od czasów, gdy był jeszcze w pampersach  :Smile: 

W robocie pod Win i w domciu pod Gentoo.

Wersja 1.5 + thebes + cairo śmiga całkiem nieźle.

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

Thunderbird jest OK, ale używam KMaila, bo powiadamia o poczcie dźwiękiem i numerkiem nieprzeczytanych wiadomości na ikonce w trayu.

----------

## mirek

@yonami

Mozesz cos wiecej powiedziec o opcji "transporty". Szukalem, moze zle, i nie znalazlem

----------

## skiera

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *skiera wrote:*   
> 
> Ja nie wiem co może być bardziej evil od Rysia  
> 
> Chuck Norris

 

Przepraszam za kolejny OT, ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać. Chuck rzeczywiście jest najbardziej evil: http://gregi.webd.pl/chuck/

----------

## BeteNoire

Bez wdawania się w szczegóły dlaczego inne nie... KMail  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stach

 *chojny wrote:*   

> osobiscie uzywam kmaila, ale dla mnie ma jedna wade, nie mozna ustawic 2 kont do wysylania, trzeba zmieniac w ustawieniach jesli chce sie wyslac z tego 2. gdyby byla opcja "wyslij za pomoca" to wszystko by bylo ok.
> 
> [OT] rysiu jest najstarszniejszy ze strasznych, slyszalem ze jest jednym z jezdzcow apokalipsy;) 
> 
> gogiel: genialne:D
> ...

 

Jestes w bledzie... mozna ustawic dowolna ilosc kont do wysylania, a dokladnie tyle ile sobie tozsamosci ustawisz. I za kadym razem jestes proszony o wpisanie adresu, z ktorego wysylasz  :Smile: 

----------

## noobah

Ja pod Gentoo używam evolution, bo ma nawet niezły PIM, a pod Windą w pracy Thunderbirda i mam z nim ostatnio problema, bo mi robi za każdym włączeniem generuje plik podsumowania, a że mam ponad 2 tys wiadomości, to trwa to dłuuuuugo, a jak przerwę to nie mam wszystkich wiadomości  :Razz: . Niech się thunderbirdowcy wypowiedzą czy w linuksie też takie wianki są. Wiem że nie zależy ten problem od ilości wiadomości, bo niektórzy maja tk mając 40 wiadomości w skrzynce. 

 *keman wrote:*   

> [ot]@Gogiel Dlaczego zmieniłeś avantar  
> 
> Jak widziałem tamten, za kazdym razem sie smiałem   [/ot] 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, waluigi

 

Kurde, Gogiel, naprawdę nie powinieneś był tego robić! Rysiek był 100% bardziej evil. On jest tylko 10 % mniej evil niż Chuck Norr........         AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHGR..... dostałem z półobrotu.

----------

## manwe_

No cóż, ja się wybiję - The Bat  :Wink:  Po przesiadce z Windows'a nie mogłem po prostu się z nim rozstać, bije wszelkie inne klienty pocztowe na głowę. Pod wine wersja 2.x chodzi bezproblemowo, 3.x ma problem z wyświetlaniem 32bitowych ikonek na paskach przez co używanie staje się trochę niewygodne. Może z czasem to naprawią [albo programiści wine, albo thebat'a].

----------

## tropt

a czy komuś udało się zmusić thunderbirda do otwierania linków z operze?, bo z firefoxem działa bezproblemowo...

Kmail i Thunderbird dla mnie da najlepsze (innych nie próbowałem, no może poza evolution - też ujdzie).

i jeszcze OT da sie pobrać wiadomiści z M$ outlook do linuxowskiego thunderbirda ?

----------

## noobah

ja to robiłem tak:

Instalowałem thunderbirda pod windą, przy pierwszym uruchomieniu thunderbird pyta czy importować > tutaj YES  :Very Happy:  Jak już zaimportuje to z górki, kopiujesz zawartość twojego profilu z windy do lina i go tam podpinasz.

----------

## KeyBi

Ja używam kombajn o znanej nazwie Thunderbird, osobiście bardzo mi pasuje. Ale też Kmail jest fajny, kiedyś używałem  :Smile: 

Pod Windowsem w ogóle prawie nie siedze więc nie mam problemów z synchronizacją poczty  :Wink:  Sprawdzam tylko pod Linuksem...

----------

## WujekStaszek

IMO dobry jest Thunderbird.

----------

## tropt

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> ja to robiłem tak:
> 
> Instalowałem thunderbirda pod windą, przy pierwszym uruchomieniu thunderbird pyta czy importować > tutaj YES  Jak już zaimportuje to z górki, kopiujesz zawartość twojego profilu z windy do lina i go tam podpinasz.

 

hehe muszę to wypróbować  :Smile:  świetny pomysł, że też na to nie wpadłem

----------

